# What gargage to buy a car/jeep in saskatoon? Any good websies?



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a car/jeep in saskatoon where is there good garages to go to or websites? Also I have an full irish driving licence do I have to reseat driving test?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sean2012 said:


> I'm looking to buy a car/jeep in saskatoon where is there good garages to go to or websites? Also I have an full irish driving licence do I have to reseat driving test?


Just a couple of housekeeping items. A garage here is somewhere you put your car overnight, usually attached to your house. Car repair goes to. An Auto Repair Shop. There are plenty of second hand car dealers in Saskatoon. 
For D/L go to Saskatchewan Immigration - Getting Your Driver's Licence


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

sean2012 said:


> I'm looking to buy a car/jeep in saskatoon where is there good garages to go to or websites? Also I have an full irish driving licence do I have to reseat driving test?


yes, you will have to re-sit the driving test as the rules are totally different over here and you will be driving on opposite side of road. Go to AA on Suffolk Street and get yourself an international licence which covers you for three months. That will give you the time to sit the theory test and do the road test. As for buying a car there are lots of private sellers on kijiji as well as in grocery store bill boards and of course if you have lots of money to splash around you could always go to the dealerships. good luck on your journey and your new life.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Why would you wan to buy a Jeep? They are expensive to fill, run and insure. On the up side, for all the reasons I just mentioned there a lot of second hand Jeeps available, check your local autotrader as well as Kijiji and Craigslist.


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> Why would you wan to buy a Jeep? They are expensive to fill, run and insure. On the up side, for all the reasons I just mentioned there a lot of second hand Jeeps available, check your local autotrader as well as Kijiji and Craigslist.


rules have now changed since last week in Saskatoon, you wont have to do a test,they will swap your Irish driving licence for a Canadian one.


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Would a jeep not be better for the snow in Saskatoon or a car with 4 wheel drive?


----------



## saskshirt (May 15, 2012)

Yes 4wd is better but a 2wd car is fine. You can get snow tires for the winter if you have problems, you will then stop better than a 4wd but you won't be able to accelerate quite as well at icy intersections. Check kijiji.ca or auto trader for private sales. Any of the car dealers also have used lots. I am not a big fan of jeeps even though a good friend of mine runs a shop specializing in jeeps out of Winnipeg.


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi i thought a 4x4 is what you would need for saskatoon winters? Would a standard 2wd car with winter tyres be drivable all year round including snowy winters? Any info would be great


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sean2012 said:


> Hi i thought a 4x4 is what you would need for saskatoon winters? Would a standard 2wd car with winter tyres be drivable all year round including snowy winters? Any info would be great


It's a myth about 4 x 4s in Saskatoon. I know many people living there and all have regular cars with winter tyres for winter. There a now tyres available that are good for winter and summer.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> It's a myth about 4 x 4s in Saskatoon. I know many people living there and all have regular cars with winter tyres for winter. There a now tyres available that are good for winter and summer.


Tires even! ;-)


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

I received an email today regarding the license

You can just swap your license for a canadian one in saskatoon now.

Thankfully.

Does anyone know if there is rules to this?


----------



## Alan D (Sep 2, 2012)

irishgirl33 said:


> rules have now changed since last week in Saskatoon, you wont have to do a test,they will swap your Irish driving licence for a Canadian one.


This is brilliant news! I am on my way to Saskatoon as soon as my visa comes through.....and assuming that my job is still waiting for me!


----------

